# Employment At-Will



## marugenia

¿Como se diría en español "Employment at-will"? Esta expresión forma parte de un Employee Handbook. Por las dudas aqui va la frase completa para que puedan interpretarla dentro del contexto:

*Employment At-Will*

You are employed at-will and not for a specific time period.  Your employment may be terminated with or without cause, and with or without notice at any time.  
 
¡Gracias!


----------



## araceli

Hola
Me suena a *empleo eventual o temporario*.


----------



## El Estudiante

Hola marugenia y araceli. En los EEUU, "Employment At Will" no quiere decir "empleo eventual o temporario". Es una expresión legal que significa que el empleo, aunque no sea temporario, sí es a la discreción/voluntad de la empresa. El empleado no tiene derechos sindicales ni tiene la protección de un contrato con la empresa. Alguien puede trabajar por medio siglo como "employee at will" y ser despedido sin razón ni explicación. Creo que la expresión "empleo a voluntad" se usa para describir esta situación. Espero que esta descripción les ayude.


----------



## araceli

Gracias por la explicación El Estudiante.
¿*Trabajo a destajo* podría ser un sinónimo de trabajo a voluntad?


----------



## El Estudiante

araceli said:
			
		

> Gracias por la explicación El Estudiante.
> ¿*Trabajo a destajo* podría ser un sinónimo de trabajo a voluntad?



Hola araceli! Creo que trabajo a destajo quiere decir "piecework", es decir que el empleado recibe una cantidad de dinero fija por cada unidad de producción que completa. Ese sistema de remuneración se usa muchas veces en las fábricas de ropa por ejemplo. Por supuesto, un empleo puede ser ambos trabajo a destajo y empleo a voluntad, pero son cosas diferentes. Espero que haya explicado bien la diferencia.


----------



## araceli

Muchas gracias y buen fin de semana.


----------



## marugenia

El Estudiante said:
			
		

> Hola marugenia y araceli. En los EEUU, "Employment At Will" no quiere decir "empleo eventual o temporario". Es una expresión legal que significa que el empleo, aunque no sea temporario, sí es a la discreción/voluntad de la empresa. El empleado no tiene derechos sindicales ni tiene la protección de un contrato con la empresa. Alguien puede trabajar por medio siglo como "employee at will" y ser despedido sin razón ni explicación. Creo que la expresión "empleo a voluntad" se usa para describir esta situación. Espero que esta descripción les ayude.


La explicación y traducción que me dio El Estudiante es exactamente lo que tenia en mente, pero como no habia escuchado a nadie nunca traducirlo de esa manera tenia -temor de que "Empleo a Voluntad" sea un invento mio-- pense que existia un termino mejor que ese. 

Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración. Que seria de nosotros los traductores sin este foro?? 
Maria E.


----------



## nasrin

Quick question, is "El Empleo De Hecho" an appropriate translation for At Will Employment.

Thanks


----------



## Jagope

Necesito ayuda con este termino:  Employment At-Will

Puedo decir, _empleado por voluntad  - empleado a voluntad  ?????_

Creo que les debo poner el parrafo:

Employment with CT is *at-will* and, therefore, is for no specific period of time.  That means that either you or CTcan terminate the employment relationship at any time for any reason, with or without cause.  
 
Gracias!


----------



## krolaina

Aquí decimos "terminación de un contrato por voluntad del trabajador".


----------



## Jagope

Gracias krolaina!


----------



## Vanya

Hola a todos!

Estoy leyendo acerca de las leyes del trabajo de Nueva York y hay una parte en la que dice:

Un empleado puede ser despedido sin razón por lo siguiente: New York State is an "employment-at-will," state. Without a contract restricting termination (such as a collective bargaining agreement) an employer has the right to discharge an employee at any time for any reason.

La parte que no entiendo es lo que esta en rojo ¿alguien me podría ayudar?


----------



## Jannet

Lo he visto como "empleo a voluntad"


----------



## EZPOUND

Can someone tell me how to say "Ohio is an employment at will state," meaning that an employer retains the right to dismiss an employee at its discretion and without giving a reason.  Not all states grant this right to employers.


----------



## Dani California

EZPOUND said:


> Can someone tell me how to say "Ohio is an employment at will state," meaning that an employer retains the right to dismiss an employee at its discretion and without giving a reason. Not all states grant this right to employers.


 
Hola
How about: Ohio es un estado donde reina el principio del "empleo a voluntad" o directamente Ohio es un estado donde el empleo es a voluntad.
Saludos


----------



## the boss

Porqué no revisas este link?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=491712&highlight=will

Salvo otra opinión, creo que podría decirse que "Ohio es un estado en donde se encuentra regulado el at- will employment", dando una pequeña explicación.

Te repito: revisa el link. Creo que te resultará interesante

Saludos


----------



## anipol

Hola, hace poco busqué ese término para la traducción que estoy haciendo.   Ahora mismo no recuerdo dónde lo encontré, pero encontré que "at-will employment" es una relación laboral por tiempo indeterminado, o sea que la relación puede romperse en cualquier momento, "at will" del empleador (o del empleado, que no  suele ser el caso). 
Saludos,
Anipol


----------



## the boss

*At-will employment* is a creation of American law that defines an employment relationship in which either party can terminate the relationship with no liability if there was no express contract for a definite term governing the employment relationship. Under this legal doctrine: (MOD EDIT: RULE 16)
http://www.answers.com/topic/at-will-employment

Tienes razón, en efecto, solo que habría que considerar estas cuestiones:

- se ha dicho que at- will employment es un modo muy sui generis de establecer una relación laboral porque se habla de que no hay contrato. En México, al menos, el contrato de trabajo se presume.

- existen ciertas diferencias con el contrato a tiempo indeterminado, pues si fuera así, no se llamaría at- will y por el contrario, se llamaría contrato por tiempo indeterminado.

- también es cierto que la relación puede romperse en cualquier momento sin responsabilidad para ninguna de las partes, lo que sucede solamente en el at- will contract, ya que en otra modalidad de contrato laboral, no puede darse por terminado asi nada mas un contrato.

- salvo su mejor opinión, creo que debe establecerse como at- will, y como dije, dar una pequeña anotación de lo que es. No estimo que sea un contrato por tiempo indeterminado liso y llano, por las razones expuestas, especialmente por el hecho de que no hay contrato.

saludos


----------



## anipol

Entiendo, Boss, revisaré también mi traducción a la luz de esta aclaración.
Saludos,
Anipol


----------



## jugen

Hola foreros,
Debo traducir al español un manual para empleados en el que se describe un término de empleo que se llama _“employment at will”_ o sea, que el empleado puede renunciar al trabajo en cualquier momento y sin aviso previo (según su voluntad= _will_) y también la empresa puede despedir al empleado con las mismas condiciones.  Se me ocurre el término “empleo voluntario” pero eso me suena a trabajar sin compensación.  ¿Existe una frase hecha que cubra este concepto?
Saludos,
jugen


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

¿No es lo mismo que "_free lance_"?

No se me ocurre otro....

P.D: "Ése término se usa en español, aunque esté en inglés.. envío la definición de la RAE...

*FREE LANCE:*

*1. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que realiza por su cuenta trabajos periodísticos escritos o gráficos y los ofrece en venta a los medios de comunicación. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Se aplica a quien trabaja independientemente por este sistema en otras actividades. U. t. c. s.

"


----------



## jugen

Acabo de encontrar una posibilidad:  Voluntariedad de empleo.  ¿Qué tal?
Saludos,
jugen


----------



## jugen

Gracias, ACB,
Acabo de encontrar una posibilidad:  _Voluntariedad de empleo_.  ¿Qué tal?
Saludos,
jugen


----------



## Caliz

...tanto “empleo voluntario” como _Voluntariedad de empleo _implican trabajo no-remunerado.
No se en otros países, pero en el mio _“employment at will” _se dice "Trabajo a honorarios" o "Trabajo con boleta de honorarios"


----------



## jugen

Gracias Caliz~
Sigo sin convencerme del todo.  Vean este enlace sobre derecho laboral.
Un saludo, 
jugen


----------



## Homi

EZPOUND said:


> Can someone tell me how to say "Ohio is an employment at will state," meaning that an employer retains the right to dismiss an employee at its discretion and without giving a reason. Not all states grant this right to employers.


 
Hola:
Me parece que se estan refiriendo a que no existe "estabilidad laboral", ya que el empleador no debe dar explicaciones para despedir a un trabajador.
Suerte con tu traduccion.


----------



## David

With all due respect, I thought our job was to translate whatever the original says, right wrong or indifferent, and the translation should reflect the style and intentions of the author, not the translator. If EZPOUND is translating a document about Ohio law, then the law of contracts in Mexico doesn't have much to do with the price of tea in China.

With regard to the merits of the issue, employment for 15 minutes is still a contract. The question is not whether a contract exists, but whether it is terminable at the will of the employer at any time for any reason. The author of the original addresses this issue. The conclusions should be the author's, not the translator's. Whatever Ohio law says about it, employers in Ohio still have to honor specific contracts,  and when there is no specific agreement regarding rights of the employee at termination, they are still subject to Federal laws which govern in some circumstances the _reasons_ for termination: an employer even in Ohio cannot decide to fire all the black people and hire only white people. In fact, even in Mexico, people get fired every hour of every day because the employer doesn't want to pay them any more is a reality, and what practical remedy might exist for  a few to go to court for a lawsuit that will take years and great expense and probably produce nothing, is a matter of debate. The right to fire at will is not a creation of American law; it is a tradition going back thousands of years, since the first farmer in Mesopotamia told his neighbor he would pay him 10 handfuls of grain to help him, and then changed his mind. So to say that Ohio grants rights that other States do not, or that in some other country "estabilidad de empleo" exists,  may or may not be correct, depending on what _else_ the respective authors say about the differences between Ohio and other place. But this analysis is _ajeno_ to the translation. 

I suggest that EZPOUND's translation is fine, with the possible substitution of _rige_ for _reina._ _Estabilidad laboral_, como sugiere Homi, es el principio contrario, y tal vez cabe en otra parte de la traducción que actualmente le ocupa a EZPOUND.


----------



## Homi

David,
Where have you been? thanks for the explanation!!


----------



## Dani California

Hi David
Estoy "lost", dices que "EZPOUND's translation is fine", pero ¿cual es?, hasta donde yo alcanzo a leer no llegó a sugerir ninguna ¿o sí?
Saludos


----------



## lamp299

Estimados "foreros",
Aunque es un poco tarde para aportar a esta discusión, aquí voy.  Mi preferencia para traducir esta frase

  at-will employment
o
  employment at will

es 
  empleo a libre albedrío
o 
  empleo a libre voluntad

Creo que ambas implican que es la relación la que es voluntaria (y no el cargo mismo, que es lo que "empleo voluntario" connota) y puede ser terminada por cualquiera de las partes sin más obligaciones con la otra.

Pienso que queda del traductor y su cliente en ponerse de acuerdo si se requiere más explicación o no de este concepto jurídico, especialmente si no tiene paralelo en nuestras jurisprudencias.


----------



## danishka

Soy abogado en España y EE.UU. y queria aclarar las ideas un poco:

El empleo o contrato *"at will"* significa dos cosas: 
Que la relacion contractual es "a voluntad de ambas partes", que es por tiempo indefinido y durara el tiempo que deseen las partes.
Cualquiera de las partes puede dar por finalizado el contrato sin tener que dar preaviso ni razon ni pagar indemnizacion (aunque la costumbre es dar 2 semanas de preaviso)
Unicamente se considera despido improcedente si se despide a una persona por razones discriminatorias.
Se presume que la relacion contractual es "at will" salvo que haya pacto expreso al contrario.

Dicho esto, se puede *dejar entre comillas y explicar en parentesis el snificado*, o bien traducirlo como empleo voluntario. Yo optaria por la primera, ya que en la mayoria de los paises hispanoparlantes no es habitual esta modalidad.


----------



## Ad Astra

danishka said:


> Soy abogado en España y EE.UU. y queria aclarar las ideas un poco:
> 
> 
> Unicamente se considera despido improcedente si se despide a una persona por razones discriminatorias.
> .


Bueno, esto no es enteramente verdad, no te pueden despedir sin previo aviso por la cara. Incluso en acciones disciplinarias tienen que seguir ciertos pasos dependiendo de la gravedad de la falta. EL empresario no puede levantarse por la mañana pensando " Vamos a ver ¿ A quién puedo despedir hoy? ¿quién se me ha atragantado ultimamente? " por mucho employment -at-will que haya. No te puede cerrar el negocio de la noche a la mañana y así desposeerte del sustento sin avisarte. 
Claro, que como poder, puede hacer lo que quiera, pero no sin consecuencias como parece que se destila en este hilo.

Saludos


----------

